# Floran - very cheap alternative to Aquasoil?



## Antoni (17 Mar 2009)

Dear fellows,
as my quest for cheaper alternative of the Aquasoil seems never ending I'm still wondering about in search for the best substitute. Akadama seems to be very good alternative, but unfortunately it is not wide available in Bulgaria and its price if ordered from abroad is almost as much as aquasoil   
I have found this: http://www.aquaclay.de/engl/index.htm - which is something like the akadama, but I kept searching and  I found this one: http://www.mhk.com.pl/en/floran.html . 
http://www.mhk.com.pl/en/podloza_filtus.html
I did quite a research on it and I have found that it seems to be a calcined clay. It has a quite porous structure and claimed to have high CEC, but it is quite light -4l are about 3 kg(comparing to Aquasoil which is 9l/9kg ).
This company also offer this: http://www.mhk.com.pl/en/aquagrunt.html which seems to be similar to PS.
Has anybody experienced these products?
I was thinking of enriching it with osmocote  

Regards


----------



## Antoni (23 Mar 2009)

It seems, nobody in here test it before   I will be the flagman   
I have received some samples of the AquaclayÂ®F 13-20, AquaclayÂ® F 4-10 and AquaclayÂ® Ground. 
The ground could work as substrate, but the colour is a bit odd - "Warm terracotta color" as they claimed it. I will try it to see is it going to hold the HC down, because it is not very heavy, but the colors bothers me more!  
The other two types are used for filters and I already inserted the 4-10 in my hang out filter(on my nano 8l) to see the difference. Until this moment only floss has been used!
The lady, which I have contacted from AquaClay is very kind and helpfull. She is trying to find a cheap transport to ship some more Aquaclay to Bulgaria. Great to work with them!

I'm trying to get some Floran also, to compare the two products.

Regards


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Mar 2009)

Sounds interesting  Let us know how you get on, but products from Poland not easy to come by on these shores I guess.


----------



## Antoni (25 Mar 2009)

I have quited the search for Floran, as Norbert Sabat shared his experience on ASW: http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/s ... itute.html
So only the AquaClay is the alternative or Akadama if I find a way to ship it cheaper.

Regards


----------



## YzemaN (2 Apr 2009)

Hi Antoni
Could this be of any use:
http://www.worldbonsaiguide.com/bulgaria.htm
As far as I remember from James' guide, akadama is used a lot in bonsai. They might be able to point you in the right direction for a local supplier? In these times this thread could turn out to be a lifesaver for some of us


----------



## George Farmer (2 Apr 2009)

Aquaclay is available in the UK.  Both our sponsors, AE and TGM, stock it.


----------



## Antoni (3 Apr 2009)

Thank you Yzeman,
I have send emails to those people to see if they could help. Recently Im arranging transport for some AquaClay, but it is quite an adventure.
Will see, its claimed that the AquaClay doesn't affect the water parameters, which make it easier for use than the Akadama.
I don't know is it lighter or heavier, thou?  Just dont have samples of the Akadama to compare it.

Regards


----------

